# Was it a MacAndrews ship laid up at Glasgow around 1980?



## clydesiderman (Nov 28, 2004)

Around 1980 there were a lot of ships laid up at Glasgow, A few Harrisons, a Latsis tanker, a New Zealand ship Rangitira? But I remember seeing a smallish three island ship, painted white, similar to the three island Everard ships if the 1960s, and she was laid up and berthed at or near Windmillcroft Quay. For some reason I think she was a MacAndrews ship. Does anyone recognise the description?


----------



## Lookout (Apr 30, 2006)

*Macandrews Ship?*

Hi Clydesiderman

It could indeed be a MacAndrews vessel. I became very familiar with these immaculately kept ships in Gibraltar and Spanish ports in the early 60's, when I sailed on the much scruffier Medi traders, 'Alhama' and 'Maltasian'.

There are two photos of older MacAndrews ships on Ships Nostalgia at http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/data/510/2134y5.jpg and http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/data/510/2134y6.jpg.
You will find a more modern ship, the 'Velazquez' at http://www.allatsea.cx/images/ships/valezquez.jpg.

I remember a story of a Spanish deckhand who had sailed on the same MacAndrews ship for seven years, going to see the Captain and asking to be paid off. When the Master asked him why he wanted to leave, he replied. "This ship no bloody good". Nobody could accuse him of not giving it a fair go!


----------



## clydesiderman (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi Murdo, I had to laugh at your story. It rings so true. God only knows why I thought at the time she was MacAndrews, but I am still, 20/30 years on, of that opinion. Thanks for your reply. Dougie.


----------



## PAULD (Sep 6, 2006)

I sailed on the cervantes a small container ship out of liverpool to spain that belonged to mac'sIt was a bloody wreck. Two trips on it was enough, when i joined it the drinking water was contaminated with sea water .They welded her up sailed by the time we got to liverpool same again and the next trip was the same. Decided it was time to get of before the back end fell off. Dont remember her being painted white though


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

There was a DIONYSSIS IV or V laid up in Glasgow which I think was the vessel you are thinking of. Don/t think she was a MacAndrews though.


----------

